

More than honey: the movie - opminion
http://www.ciber.science.uwa.edu.au/blog/?page_id=20

======
opminion
It is a feature-length documentary about hacks on top of hacks. Farmer and
beekeeper hacks, to the extreme of just pollinating trees by hand, flower by
flower, as a workaround against bees not doing the job.

I see it criticised for its lack of focus, but not for its perhaps misleading
special effects (or not? the colony infection scenes are simply amazing) or
its science.

